
Try out a fresh look for YouTube - Navarr
https://youtube.com/new
======
dfar1
The problem with youtube is that like a search engine it only highlights a tip
of the huge of amount of videos they have. You can't filter by tags, you don't
have sub categories, the main categories are broad, the search functionality
is basic. Sometimes searching a specific video title will give you a whole
bunch of video with different titles before you get the one that has a 100%
match. It's like being in a library, you know they have what you want, but no
one can find it. That's not only true to youtube but to the Apple Store, to
iTunes, to Google Play store... I installed an alternative google play store
app the other day and was surprised to find how many amazing apps are out
there that I had never seen on the Google Play store. It's 2017... give me
tools to filter your data!

What's the point of having a new interface that does the same or less as the
old interface?

Amazon and ebay are one of the few sites that do it well.

~~~
Grue3
Youtube search engine is absolutely disastrous. Think of a band (no matter how
obscure). Search for "[band] live" and sort by upload date. Good luck
scrolling through hundreds and hundreds of spam "streams" before you find an
actual video. No option to disable searching for these "streams" either.

------
hdhzy
The only thing I saw was "your browser is not supported, try Google Chrome".
It's not exactly "new experience" \- I still remember "this site works best in
browser X" and "under construction" banners :)

~~~
majewsky
This. The Google Earth thing from last week could be justified as "requires
some NaCl shebang that only Chrome does", but requiring Chrome for a new
Youtube layout is pretty hard to explain away as "technical requirements".

~~~
dbbk
They're not requiring Chrome, Safari works fine for me.

------
ungzd
Almost the same as old look but more "mobile": large buttons, more whitespace.
More "modern google" design which has some unsettling feel: it's cold and
faceless, it's corporate. This "mobile-first" design is political: they're
saying that desktop is obsolete, saying to switch to Android and Chromebook —
platforms where you can only consume content and click ads. Minimalism in UI
says that you should only press "play" and chill — you don't need more.

So, suitable design for the largest internet zombie television service.

------
sid-kap
I like the new Autoplay toggle. Autoplay is honestly the most annoying feature
I've ever seen in a top-20 modern website. Anyone have theories as to why it
received such amazing enough A/B-testing results that they decided to keep it?

~~~
niftich
It helps them report a higher number of ad impressions, from preroll and
overlay ads that are on the next video, as people are scrambling to hit pause.

On the other hand, plenty of people do watch YouTube semi-passively, and
autoplay enables that usecase to work without requiring repeated interaction.

------
Shorn
I've had trouble with this new look on my Surface Pro (in Chrome) - can't
"long-press" to activate right-click functionality. Does anyone else have this
problem?

------
Pigo
I just recently decided to start building a personal project on Polymer. I
wish I could find a template built in Polymer 2 that shows off as many
features as the shop template.

~~~
ergo14
[https://github.com/Polymer/shop/tree/2.0-preview/src](https://github.com/Polymer/shop/tree/2.0-preview/src)
\- you mean this?

~~~
Pigo
This is exactly what I was hoping someone would show me. But, and forgive me
as I'm still very much a newb at Polymer, but isn't the syntax for 2

class MyApp extends Polymer.Element { }

this is still using the

Polymer({ })

would it be possible to just update to the latest version and syntax?

~~~
ergo14
This is hybrid application - works on both 1.x and 2.x - they did remove some
unnecessary 1.x-only calls from the application.

You can find the examples in main polymer documentation - I'd expect that lots
of existing elements will be migrated to hybrid - so you will still see the
old syntax for backwards compatibility.

------
Navarr
Of particular interest is that this is written using Polymer!

------
throwanem
Looks like they're bringing the desktop browser experience more closely in
line with what you get in the app.

~~~
a_imho
I guess I'm not a target user, but what do you use a youtube app for you can't
do loading the site in the browser?

~~~
simooooo
Cast it to a TV (for non-chrome users)

~~~
a_imho
Could you elaborate a bit? Does this mean the phone proxies the video to the
TV instead of the TV connecting directly to the youtube service?

~~~
cosmie
There are two different versions of Casting that I'm aware of. One is using a
Chromecast (or something that exposes itself like a Chromecast, such as the
new Vizio tvs). In which case your device is essentially acting as a remote
that's negotiating the stream to execute, but the stream itself is between the
Chromecast device and the source, not proxied via the phone. Once it's going,
your phone or Chrome browser no longer has anything to do with it (unless you
use it as a remote to change the stream or pause it or whatever). There is a
special case where you can cast your device screen itself. In which case your
phone _is_ the source the Chromecast is negotiating with, rather than an
external service.

The other version of casting is using the Miracast protocol, in which case the
TV is just a wireless display that's showing what's on the phone or Chrome
browser's screen. My last TV supported Miracast and it was really handy to get
around the fact that Amazon is too anti-competitive to make a Chromecast app
for their Instant Video service.

------
1_2__3
Just what we all begged for: More whitespace, less content. Thanks Google, we
can always count on you.

~~~
sammoth
That's weird, for me it has less whitespace and more content.

------
Entangled
> Your browser is not supported. Try it with the latest Google Chrome.

Err, this is chrome, version 49 to be exact.

~~~
bostonpete
Version 49 was released 14 months ago, so that's not really the "latest"
Chrome...

~~~
Udik
Version 58 here on android 4.4.2, same message.

------
ricardobeat
A latest generation iPhone is apparently not good enough for this new
experience.

~~~
ergo14
Sounds like a bug with feature detection (YT had a few like that in the past I
believe).

------
cholantesh
Is this truly fresh? I think I've been seeing this design for awhile...

~~~
pcurve
They managed to make it worse. Try clicking on hamburger menu to toggle the
left nav. Watch that hamburger menu disappear, and now there's gray overlay
over main content.

In order to collapse the menu and cancel out my action, I need to move my
mouse over the gray area and click.

How is that an improvement?

Google makes terrible UI.

Google Play Music player was great when it came out. Then they made it worse
by making table row so tall, you can only view 7 songs without scrolling. It
took them year and half to go back to the original table row height.

~~~
cholantesh
Yikes. I'll stay away then; thanks. I think the biggest issue is that they
mess around with good things (like the Play Music UI as you noted) too often
and end up sticking with it seemingly out of pride before relenting. The
Android YouTube app was also refreshed recently and it looks awful now.

------
pcurve
1.02mb in just DOM alone. Good lord. I know Polymer is heavy, but still.

I never understood why our web sites are so bloated compared to those of other
multi billion dollar portal companies.

Look at naver.com and their just redesigned site and source. Or their celeb
video portal www.vlive.tv.

~~~
ergo14
Polymer is 35kb, and the markup in my applications has same size roughly that
I do with react or angular 1.x. You sure you measured things correctly? That
being said 1MB of DOM... It kind of looks machine generated - icon definitions
seem to be served in source, and other resources - this makes no sense to me.

I'm getting thee times bigger html file served under firefox than chrome,
looks like a bug.

~~~
pcurve
Wow, I certainly hope not. I opened up Chrome DOM inspector, clicked "Edit as
HTML", selected all and copied, pasted into code editor, and saved the file as
HTML. The file quickly grows as soon as you take any action and load more DOM.
One quick scroll, and I was already up to 1.65MB.

------
glasz
it really took them a decade to discover that a dark mode is easier on the
eyes?

------
pmoriarty
I try to avoid youtube's web interface like the plague, and just use youtube-
dl as much as possible.

~~~
Sujan
Why?

